
Open letter to banks: Please make bank transfers easier - mariushn
https://medium.com/@mariusandreiana/open-letter-to-banks-please-make-bank-transfers-easier-d0200f803c68
======
ezconnect
The main problem here is the required reporting to the US government when USD
is involved.

~~~
mariushn
Right, but is this relevant to the proposal to prefill fields instead of copy-
pasting?

This requirement exists anyway for international bank transfers.

